# tigger_uhuhu... tu primer millestoneeeee!!!



## Laia

*Tigger*,

*Muchas felicidades* y gracias por la gran ayuda que das, y por ser tan* simpático,  inteligente,  divertido,  original,  agradable,  respetuoso y  detallista.* 

Chico, ¡eres una joya!

Y bueno, pues eso, espero seguir disfrutando con tus próximas 1000 nuevas aportaciones.

Laia


----------



## diegodbs

Felicidades tigger, me encanta coincidir contigo en los posts.


----------



## Mei

FELICIDADES TIGER, GRACIAS POR TODO!!!!!!!!!!

Mei


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jacabo: Felicidades en esta ocación especial! Te agradezco por tu sentido del humor (  ) y también por ser tan dispuesto a ayudarle a la gente (inculso yo!). Manténte así.  Y si, lo especial de ti, es que eres unico! je je


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Eres un cachorro de tigre!! ¡¡F-E-L-I-C-I-T-A-C-I-O-N-E-S!! *


----------



## belén

Y entre otras cosas, si hubiera premios al mejor apodo, yo te daría el primero!!!

Un abrazo y muchas felicidades 

Be


----------



## ILT

*Tigger, ¡¡¡muchas felicidades!!! Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo en los foros.

Te tengo un* regalito *que espero te guste.
*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias a tod@s!!!

Laia, por ser la primera y acordarse y por ayudarme con mi intento de aprender catalán 
Diegodbs, un ejemplo a seguir
Mei, la quimera más linda que he visto (mitad mujer, mitad mariposa). Gracias
Nic por ser tú, una Venus 
Rayines, sin tu ayuda no habría Tigger 
Belen, el patito más ayudador que conozco
ILT, por compatriota y guía. Mil gracias por el regalito pero creo que un paparazzi nos ha visto platicar, mira:
Un abrazo tiggerrífico a tod@s


----------



## Fernando

Recuerdos de Gachupilandia y muchas gracias por tus mil mensajes, tigger.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias, Fernando, por las correcciones y por tener siempre una refutación tan inteligente que me deja sin palabras


----------



## Metztli

*Tiger!!! Wow! Mil ya?!?!?!?!?!*

*Felicidades!!! Espero q' sigas miles y miles mas con ese excelente sentido del humor  *

*De una chilanga a otro un abrazo muy grande!*

*Gracias por tantas aportaciones tan útiles, pero sobre todo tan chistosas...*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias Metztli (que, por cierto, es un nombre de origen prehispánico ¿verdad?)
Seguiré imaginando a todo el mundo viviendo en paz


----------



## alc112

Aguante Tiger!!!
Mil felicidades y por otras mild felicidades más!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias Alc112, ¿Es tu avatar un ojo de Tigger?


----------



## Outsider

Felicidades, Tigger. 
​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA TIGGER!!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## lsp

I'm glad you're sticking around, and I hope you will for 1000s more. Even though I don't see you much, every time I see your nick it cheers me up.


----------



## elroy

_Muchas felicidades y gracias por tu simpatía y tu entusiasmo.  _​


----------



## araceli

*FELICITACIONES, TIGRE MEXICANO*


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Bravo Tigger!

 
La cifra es impresionante, pero aún más la calidad de tus
contribuciones a estos foros.


Gracias y abrazos,
Cuchu​


----------



## fenixpollo

*  Happy Postiversary, Tigger! *

_*Go, Tigger, it's your birthday, go tigger, go tigger, go tigger, uh huh, uh huh...*_


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Tigger, I've said it once, but I'll say it again anyway.....you rock!


----------



## GenJen54

*The wonderful thing about tiggers is tiggers are wonderful things,*
* Their tops are made out of rubber, their bottoms are made out of springs... *
*They're bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy fun, fun, fun, fun, fun*
* But the most wonderful thing about tiggers is YOU'RE the only one.*​ *Happy Postiversary to our ONE and ONLY TIGGER!*​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Outsider*: Muito obrigado, eres un forastero muy amable.
*Alundra*: Siempre iluminándome, gracias
*LSP*: Thank you, I´m glad to be here.
*Elroy*: Gracias por inspirar el aprendizaje de nuevas lenguas y siempre estar dispuesto a ayudar
*Araceli*: ¡gracias che! ¿qué haríamos sin vos? 
*Cuchu*: En verdad me alienta escuchar tus palabras, gracias
*Fenixpollo*: Thank you so much, I couldn't answer so many post without your amazing help
*Chaska Ñawi*: En verdad, es un orgullo y un placer poder retroalimentarme con tus comentarios que siempre muestran la importancia de las raíces hispanoamericanas
*GenJen54*: This _tiggerrific_ place needs people like you, thanks always 
Seguiré trabajando gracias a su aliento:


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Lo siento, pero que quiere decir retroalimentar?  Renourish?  Go back and feed upon?  No puedo encontrar esta construccion, y he visto la combinacion de retro y otros verbos muy pocas vezes.   

Y gracias por las lindas palabras!


----------



## Rayines

> retroalimentarme


*To receive a feedback?  *


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Lo siento, pero que quiere decir retroalimentar? Renourish? Go back and feed upon? No puedo encontrar esta construccion, y he visto la combinacion de retro y otros verbos muy pocas veces.
> 
> Y gracias por las lindas palabras!


 
Gracias Rayines, crei mas apropiado hacerlo por PM (perdonen los acentos esta vez, no se porque mi teclado tiene todos los signos fuera de lugar hoy y no me deja poner acentos y tengo que estar buscando todo lo demas, tampoco tengo "enye")
Saludos


----------



## Monnik

*Ahem... ahem....*


*Vecinooooooooooooooo!!!!!   Acabo de contratar unos mariachis en Garibaldi, y te están esperando para tocarte unas cuantas canciones en honor a este logro...    (y cuidado con las niñas guapas, eh???  Que no queremos dejar de verte por aquí)   *


----------



## Eugin

*Querido tigger!!!!*

*tarde pero seguro mis saludos!!!!* 


*Muchas gracias por tus ansias de ayudarnos y de compartir con nosotros todo lo que sabes!!!*  


*MUCHAS FELICITACIONES!!*

* Un abrazote!!  *​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Monnik: *Gracias, que ya mismo me voy a garibaldi por los mariachis. Gracias también por ser mi vecina protectora 
*Eugin: *Gracias por las felicitaciones, el abrazo y la ayuda. Los gatitos y los tiggers se caen bien


----------



## Sparrow22

*TIGGER !!!!!!!!!!! AMIGO !!!!!!!!!!! SOS UN GRAN "AYUDADOR" JAJA !!!!*

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES Y POR MUCHOS POSTS MAS !!!!!!!!!!*

*BRAVO !!!!* *AH, Y TE INVITO AHORA YO CON UNA "MIMOSA", COMO LO HICISTE CONMIGO !!!!!!! JAJA !!!! (HIC !!!)*


----------



## América

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES y muchas gracias por las veces que me ayudaste *


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Gorrioncillo volador y traductor*, gracias por la hip mimosa hip a las hip 10 de la hip mañana 
*América*, un lindo gatito más que siempre será un placer ayudar, despues de todo somos felinos


----------



## typistemilio

D'oh!

¿Llego tarde? Creo que un poco, unos 76 posts después, pero de cualquier manera...

¡1,076 felicitaciones!​
Saludillos cordiales, una buena torta de cochinita y una botella de X-tabentún desde la península de Yucatán como presentes para vuestra merced.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias, Typis 
Ahora me debes la torta de cochinita, las tostadas de tinga de la quermés y la botella de no se qué (espero que no sea alcohol porque ya con la margarita de Sparrow ya me mareé)


----------



## Roi Marphille

uhuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  , llego tarde!

felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
abrazos mediterraneos de tío Roi


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Tío Roi 
(un secreto para ti... no llegaste tarde, los demás llegaron temprano  )
Gracias por todo


----------



## lauranazario

Mis excusas por llegar un poco tarde... pero vengo cargando con este regalito 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias, Laura. Pero no te preocupes que no es tarde, si esto apenas empieza  
Oh... por cierto, ahora disfruto un rico cafecito en mi nueva taza


----------



## giselak

Querido *Tigger*!!!!!  

Todos los días hablamos y hablamos tanto que olvidé felicitarte!!! Pensar que yo estaba de vacaciones cuando lograste tus primeros 1000, viste que te di ventaja!!??

Y aquí va mi colección de refranes relacionados (para pedir disculpas):


Nunca es *tarde* cuando la dicha es buena!
Nunca es *tarde* para bien hacer; haz hoy lo que no hiciste ayer!
Mas vale un minuto *tarde*, que diez minutos de silencio!
 F e l i c i t a c i o n e s  che T i g g e r ! ! ! ! ! ​*Gisela*​


----------

